# Fish seasoning



## Kaylz (May 2, 2017)

I'm a big fan of oven baked fish but looking for other ideas as to seasoning it, I generally just add a little butter to the foil parcel and season with some black pepper, all suggestions welcome  x


----------



## Amigo (May 2, 2017)

I sprinkle Cajun spices over salmon before cooking it. Just a little but it adds a bit of interest to it. Parsley and lemon in with the butter would be nice for other fish like cod or even garlic butter.


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2017)

Its river cobbler fillet I generally have, I tried it with garlic butter and was rather tasty but OH is a bit of a fussy sod and doesn't like it, and rather than have me do both ways like I've offered he just says no I'll just have it the way your having, ,I don't get it, its butter, not going to take me any longer using 2 different kinds haha x


----------



## grovesy (May 2, 2017)

I tend to grill mackerel, I had a fishmonger once suggest putting french mustard on the top before grilling, I do this sometimes. Though I prefer to taste my fish without heavy seasons.


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (May 2, 2017)

http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/31936/lemon-garlic-basa.aspx
btw Basa, River cobbler, Panga are all the same fish.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basa_fish


----------



## Steff (May 2, 2017)

I use lemon wedge thyme and small chilli rings


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2017)

Jeffrey Forward said:


> http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/31936/lemon-garlic-basa.aspx
> btw Basa, River cobbler, Panga are all the same fish.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basa_fish


I know Jeffrey but Tesco sell it fresh at the counter as river cobbler and in pre packed as basa haha x


----------



## Amigo (May 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I know Jeffrey but Tesco sell it fresh at the counter as river cobbler and in pre packed as basa haha x



Ive been wondering what your regular 'river cobbler' is Kaylz and now know it's Basa fish which I've had often. River cobbler sounds much more exotic though. It has permission to be called that in the U.K. apparently.

Who cares as long as it tastes good! You need to get your lot onto more adventurous foods hun!


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Ive been wondering what your regular 'river cobbler' is Kaylz and now know it's Basa fish which I've had often. River cobbler sounds much more exotic though. It has permission to be called that in the U.K. apparently.
> 
> Who cares as long as it tastes good! You need to get your lot onto more adventurous foods hun!


Both my granddad and OH were brought up on the traditional likes of mince n tatties etc, and I'm quite happy with fish, sausages etc as I don't get fish as often as I'd like due to mum not liking it, I think I could actually live on fish haha x


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (May 2, 2017)

Oh I could easily live of fish.
I love fish of all types. 
Went to the Philippines, what a great place if you like fish. Line caught tuna. Pulled up the beach, gutted and roasted/smoked over an open fire. Just pick up the knife and slice it as thick or thin as you like as raw or cooked as you like, served with veg, rice and salad. Splash of soy with calamansi and chopped chillies.
I went for 6 weeks for work and ate fish everyday.


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2017)

Jeffrey Forward said:


> Oh I could easily live of fish.
> I love fish of all types.
> Went to the Philippines, what a great place if you like fish. Line caught tuna. Pulled up the beach, gutted and roasted/smoked over an open fire. Just pick up the knife and slice it as thick or thin as you like as raw or cooked as you like, served with veg, rice and salad. Splash of soy with calamansi and chopped chillies.
> I went for 6 weeks for work and ate fish everyday.


Sounds like my idea of heaven  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 2, 2017)

Try sprinkling some dill on the fish with the butter, it's a delicate seasoning so shouldn't be too harsh for those who don't like strong flavours.


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Try sprinkling some dill on the fish with the butter, it's a delicate seasoning so shouldn't be too harsh for those who don't like strong flavours.


I don't think I've ever had dill, is it nice? lol, would you recommend fresh or dried x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 2, 2017)

I use it on mainly white fish, fresh is nicer but dried is more convenient, it's a light flavour. You could always try parsley but I find that a bit stronger in flavour x


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I use it on mainly white fish, fresh is nicer but dried is more convenient, it's a light flavour. You could always try parsley but I find that a bit stronger in flavour x


Thanks Lucy, just having a look at herbs and stuff online at Tesco, I don't know why I bothered asking as its generally fresh stuff I go for anyway haha x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks Lucy, just having a look at herbs and stuff online at Tesco, I don't know why I bothered asking as its generally fresh stuff I go for anyway haha x


I hope everyone likes it


----------



## Kaylz (May 2, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I hope everyone likes it


If not who cares, no carbs so even if I've already bolused I could finish theirs haha x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 2, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> If not who cares, no carbs so even if I've already bolused I could finish theirs haha x


Very true lol!


----------



## RobK (May 2, 2017)

I've put fish in those roast in a bag things that you normally use for chicken, Used the mediterrean one for fish and it was excellent, They do lots of different 'Roast in the bag' ones so might be worth a try.


----------



## trophywench (May 2, 2017)

I generally make foil parcels if doing fish in the oven - tends to dry out a bit too much if not I find.  Hence, all of you could have different flavours if that floated your boats!

I like both the plain basa/cobbler or the smoked for a change - but you know the 'reduced' bit at the end of the refrigerated sections - got some smoked haddock on there this week - we both love that too, poached in milk, with a few (boiled) spuds and peas, all adorned with butter.


----------



## weecee (May 2, 2017)

Cajun seasoning is great on fish, especially salmon. For baked fish I usually place fresh dill or thyme (or lemon thyme if I have it), parsley and lemon slices inside the fish then bake it in foil or the fish bags from the shop. If just a fillet, I slice a hole in it and fill it that way. Even a bbq seasoning would work well too.


----------



## MikeTurin (May 11, 2017)

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/ca...trout-simple-recipe-salt-crusted-trout#page-5

I could suggest the fish under salt. Better with river fish, but works great with onter sea fish.


----------

